

Is it down for everyone or just me? - dedalus
http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
A Quick Way To See If a website is down for Everyone or Just You written by Twitter developer Alex Payne
======
reitzensteinm
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/q?domain=downforeveryoneo...](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/q?domain=downforeveryoneorjustme.com)

They special cased their own domain. I love attention to detail like that.

~~~
TheTarquin
Mmm, indeed. I have a bit of a fetish for good design, and some times what is
really called for is the right "if/then/else" construct.

It's really unfortunate sometimes that "general cases > special cases"
fundamentalism is so rampant these days, . . .

------
staunch
I think it's a great example of noticing a common problem that no one has
solved (to my knowledge) and providing a solution that's damned obvious in
retrospect. The domain might be too long to remember. Maybe something like
downorjustme.com (available) would be better.

Oddly though, it says youtube.com is down (maybe that's your test case?).

~~~
cvg
Their host must be in China

~~~
joao
Their host is in France (gandi.net), and it's a project by Alex
(<http://al3x.net>) who works on Twitter.

~~~
cvg
kind of a joke, but good to know some background. thnx

------
aquateen
This seems to be popular? Why? How often would this be useful and save time?

In what situations would a website be down for just you? Couldn't you just
curl, ping, or traceroute a website instead?

~~~
jmtulloss
Not if you don't know what those things are.

------
zealog
I saw this the other day and thought it was pretty neat.

I'm a little unclear how it works. Does it actually attempt to load a page
from the requested site or does it simply log the number of people asking
about it and assume that something is down by the volume of requests?

If the 2nd one, I can see how it could be pretty flawed, easily gamed, and
only usable with some serious critical mass. (It could also explain the
YouTube thing if lots of people are using that to check it out).

~~~
apgwoz
I assumed it just requested the '/' with an HTTP request...

~~~
martianpenguin
when i do it to my server i get two "HEAD /" http requests from their ip.

~~~
martianpenguin
This could be why it shows youtube as down:

curl -I -A "" www.youtube.com

curl -I -A "" www.google.com

I suggest to whoever made that site to put a user agent string in the request.

------
wave
Suggestion: instead of saying "Check another site?" on the result page, just
add an input box to test another page.

------
r7000
Clever and simple. A nice combination.

~~~
jgrahamc
I wrote a 'similar' thing called l8tr (<http://l8tr.org>) that mails you when
a down web site comes back.

------
JulianMontez
It's some sites like these that make me wonder,"Why didn't I think of that?"

Plus, it would save me some time answering questions in various IRC channels.

------
mynameishere
[http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.c...](http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com&langpair=es%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8)

Seems to be working.

By the way, who exactly upmodded this?

------
axod
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/youtube.com>

youtube is down is it? :/

Good idea, but an error like that doesn't fill me with confidence ;)

------
ciscoriordan
I heard about this site here yesterday, and already had a chance to use it
today to test out if a newly registered domain worked elsewhere.

------
alex_c
I like these simple one-question-one-answer sites, though I never remember
about them when I actually need a specific one. This one is the first Google
hit for "down for everyone" though, so that should take care of the long
domain name.

I wonder if it only pings from one location? (it probably doesn't account for
"down for some people" dns problems).

~~~
dkasper
"...though I never remember about them when I actually need a specific one."

Could be a good use case for bookmarks.... ;-)

~~~
curi
not until bookmarks are easy to search through. which their might be a plugin
for but that's not easy enough.

~~~
dkasper
www.google.com/bookmarks

------
thingsilearned
Cool app. My first try resulted in this

"It's not just you! digg.com looks down from here."

But I don't think its really down. At least not from here :).

------
TrevorJ
Can somebody make a script for Firefox that automatically queries this site
when the browser is unable to resolve a URL and then returns a dialog letting
the user know if the site is truly down? That would be epic.

------
trenchfever
Its buggy. Too aggressive timeout perhaps?
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bsnl.co.in>

------
ecommercematt
Wikipedia.org is down presently, and it is nice to know it is down for
everyone and not just me. I hope they come back up soon, as I feel crippled by
its absence.

------
wave
Good idea. Can find a different domain name? It is long.

------
asmosoinio
Ironically, it seems to be down, at least for me, right now! I got one query
done, but nothing after that. \-- Edit: Ok, works again.

------
philh
This is neat. I'd like to see it extended to things other than websites, like
MSN messenger. Not sure how that would work though.

------
mburns
It incorrectly reports my site (mirwin dot net) as down, but adding (www.)
makes it report as up. Kind of odd.

------
tlrobinson
Heh, I actually just used it...

 _It's not just you! wikipedia.org looks down from here._

------
huhtenberg
How exactly does it work though ? Specifically how big is the "everyone"
sample ?

~~~
eru
Second question: 1.

------
jasonlbaptiste
hehe, is this a play off of "istwitterdown.com"

------
TrevorJ
Lovely idea.

------
Monti
very good and simple idea.

------
curi
the text field is a little too hard to notice in safari given the pre-entered
text. i suggest adding a thicker border and using javascript to select it on
pageload.

